# Fruit leather



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't remember for the life of me how my Ex made this stuff... I know it was good, sometimes she dusted the surface with powdered sugar and rolled it.. great for hunting...

I'm sure somebody here knows how it's made


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Make a batch of "apple sauce" or whatever puree that you like. Lay it out on stretched out heat resistant SaranWrap and leave in the oven or dehydrator till it reaches the dry-factor that you would like.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

It depends on the fruit. I've made 3 different kinds.

For peach and pear, I use very ripe or slightly overripe fruit. Put it in a blender and puree it for a couple minutes. Lightly coat the leather tray's with oil to make it easier to remove the finished product. Pour the "liquid" fruit onto the tray's. I do mine at 120° for about 10 hours.

For apple, I cook the apples first to soften them; then into the blender. Depending on the type of apple, I'll sometimes add a little water so it flows across the tray better. Then dry it same as above.
It's actually quite simple.


If I didn't explain it well enough, or missed something, just ask.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

If you plan on storing the leather for any time, don't use the oil to make it easier to remove. 
If you are going to use your regular oven to dry them, you can use silicone mats ( used for cookies and such) to make it easy to remove the dried fruits.
And I don't see why you couldn't cut those same mats to fit the trays of your dehydrator.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> If you plan on storing the leather for any time, don't use the oil to make it easier to remove.
> If you are going to use your regular oven to dry them, you can use silicone mats ( used for cookies and such) to make it easy to remove the dried fruits.
> And I don't see why you couldn't cut those same mats to fit the trays of your dehydrator.


Thanks all, of course I now remember hahaha after reading your posts, the temp and time part I didn't know at all..

Silicone mats???? okkkk, I'll ask The LoM since I never heard of em this will be on my to do list.... seems I remember her freezing them ..wonder why?...


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

then she must have been making slushies or fruit pops
or she was freezing them as a storage option.*shrugs*


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> then she must have been making slushies or fruit pops
> or she was freezing them as a storage option.*shrugs*


I guess she figured they could spoil???? :dunno:... one of those and a hunk of Elk jerky while hunting and a bit of gorp made for a good boost while out in the mtns


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I'm a little late to the party but I've made many different flavors of fruit "roll ups".
I've found that some fruits don't do as well by themselves, so I just take a can of my applesauce(if I have any left from last year) or you can buy a jar of good no sugar added applesauce and blend/puree your blueberries, strawberries or raspberries into the applesauce and then dry on the sheets in your dehydrator.
The kids said that the applesauce blends taste and feel like the ones that they get in the store, and it made them much happier..

Now for myself, I did puree the raspberries and run them thru the sieve to get out most of the seeds, nothing worse than having to pick them boogers out of my teeth!
We also didn't care for the watermelon and other melons dried-kinda had a funky aftertaste. And we as a family are not that big on cherries or grapes so I never got around to trying them. But I do have a cherry tree now and a plum and an apricot so maybe in a few years we will have to enjoy them!
And I'll bet if it comes down the pipe that luxury foods either get too expensive or just disappear then we will enjoy that fruit more.
We also dehydrated fruit yogurt- it doesn't last as long probably due to the fats in the yogurt, but the colors come out really bright and the kids liked it.

And the other things that dehydrate well are tomato products... If you make spaghetti sauce and have just a cup left over or when canning you have just a bit left but not enuf for a jar then pour it into the fruit roll up trays in your dehydrator, dry till crispy and then if you powder it, and sprinkle it on your popcorn it is yummy! I've used it like you would any kinds of bullion. Just a couple spoon fulls in your soup really boosts the flavor.


----------



## SurvivorSam (Jun 15, 2010)

The spag sauce option seems like a really good idea... I am excited about getting our dehydrator - we will definitely try this.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

SurvivorSam said:


> The spag sauce option seems like a really good idea... I am excited about getting our dehydrator - we will definitely try this.


Just don't forget fruit roll up trays, most dehydrators have them but they usually cost extra. Lucky for me I just happened to be at a store when they put them on clearance for $1.50 for two and we bought them out so I have one for every tray I own. Just be really careful filling the trays they can be really tippy and sloppy sometimes.


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

If you can make fruit leather, then you can make veggie/herb leathers, tomato, garlic onion, basil, etc.


----------

